# Guide to Motorhome Weights and Terms used.



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

'Morning all and a Happy New Year to everyone.

Over the last few days there's been a thread running on being overweight (the motorhomes, not the people  ). I've also noticed throughout my time as a member of this forum that the same questions on weight/weighing keep cropping up. So, as I have some knowledge in this area :twisted: , I've put together a guide to help people understand what weight and weighing is all about.

It's now in the downloads section under "Useful" and the title is the same as that of this post.

If it's of help to you, that's great, I think I've covered just about everything necessary :roll: but, if you think it needs amending or added to, let me know.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Happy New Year - you have been busy!

Thanks Keith, for a very clear explanation - no excuses now folks!

It might just be my set up but the calculation table does not show up in Word on my machine.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

aultymer said:


> Happy New Year - you have been busy!
> 
> Thanks Keith, for a very clear explanation - no excuses now folks!
> 
> It might just be my set up but the calculation table does not show up in Word on my machine.


We cant download as it asks us to download Microsoft works which we already have but it wont download???


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Hello Sprokit.

Thanks for submitting that download, it was a great help.

However, and there's always one. I've had my vehicle weighed a number of times now (at the Trading Standards yard in Warwick) and what they do is only take two weights, the front then the rear axle and then simply add the two together to get the GVW (there I'm getting the hang of it).

I'm pretty sure that this is correct by applying what you've said in your download, but I've always wondered whether it is a simple as that. 

Sorry if I sound thick by asking this but rather that than get my weights wrong. I've found in the past that I've asked this kind of question only to find that others have said 'I wondered about that to'.

Anyway thanks again for the input, it's appreciated.

Regards

bill


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi There, It sounds just the thing I am looking for, BUT
Always one.
I cant download it and Yes I run works. However says corrupt file ?

Can you help.

As for adding both axles for gross! its the way Ive always done it.
Or in my case.
Front Axle deducted from gross = back axle.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Excellent article an a very good idea to post as a download.

As an aside, I notice that some people seem to be very concerned about their loadings, while others seem either not to know and don't care, or others who do know they are/are likely overloaded and still don't care! How often are people stopped and how paranoid should I be or not be about the normal flow of use with varying amounts of fuel, water, shopping etc? [I always get weighed full of fuel and 3/4 full of water - any changes in those volumes are fairly easy to estimate for weight purposes]


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Thanks Sprokit for the well prepared download, really useful.

To those having difficulty, the download is good and has been tested so the problem may be at your end ( so to speak :lol: )

to download the file go

Here <<<

Enter the required password and click on "Download Now"

When the File Download box opens choose "Save" and then choose a location on your own computer.

After the download is completed go the the place where you saved it and it should open if you have Microsoft Word installed on your computer.

Mike


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks Sprokit for the well prepared download, really useful.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike will do that now
Ray


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> ....what they do is only take two weights, the front then the rear axle and then simply add the two together to get the GVW (there I'm getting the hang of it).


Bill
That's the way it's done - or even weigh front and Gross, then do the sum - either works.

The file was created using MS Office 2003 using Word & Excel, not MS Works - it should open in anything after that version of Office as MS is usually backwards compatible.



> I cant download it and Yes I run works. However says corrupt file ?


Gonewiththe wind
The file has been checked and double checked - it's not corrupt as far as I can see, might be a problem with your machine - can't help with that one though.

Perhaps one of the computer experts can explain why some members cannot download the file?

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Keith, thanks for that, very useful.

Charlie


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok I have down Loaded using the way spykal said and what a great piece of clear info thanks for all your hard work Keith
Ray


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

That's great Sprokit.
As hblewett has asked earlier, how often are people stopped and weighed?
I'm sure a lot of MH user's rightly or wrongly never even think of this


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

bigbazza said:


> ........As hblewett has asked earlier, how often are people stopped and weighed?
> I'm sure a lot of MH user's rightly or wrongly never even think of this


Not so much during the winter months, there are not so many moving about the country (except for us hardy fools :roll: ) - but during the "touring" season it's different story - usually under the guise of a "safety check" both M/Hs and caravans will be targetted, especially in the main touring areas.

If you use Dover / Folkestone to travel to the Continent, there's no escape no matter what time of the day you travel - they run 24/7 teams in that neck of the woods, and, it's a well known fact amongst Enforcement officers (myself included) that a lot of M/Hs come back into this country in, shall we say, a "slightly heavy" condition. So if you're struggling up the hill (either) out of Dover, be prepared for a "pull".

In reply to hblewett's query - provided you are sensible with your max. axle weights and don't exceed your GVW, there won't be a problem, as I explained, the purpose of the permitted, plated axle weights totalling more than the GVW is for just this purpose, to allow for changes between the weights imposed on the axles, whilst remaining on or below the GVW. As an example, if your plated axle weights are:
1. 1650 kg
2. 2200 kg
and your GVW is 3500 kg.
You'll see that the sum of the axle weights is 3850 kg - no you can't load up to that weight 8O , but if you load your 1st axle to 1500 kg and your 2nd axle to 2000 kg - firstly you're not overloaded on axles or gross and secondly, it allows some variation between the axle weights without overloading.

Hope that's clear and of some help.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

sprokit 
"Bill 
That's the way it's done - or even weigh front and Gross, then do the sum - either works."

Another thank you for that, your answer has completely cleared up the one last niggling doubt I had about weights. 

bill


----------



## 117332 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks keith, very useful.
Thanks Tom


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks sprokit - an excellent post. At last all is now clear.

Brian


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

I agree excellent

Thanks

Alex


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Keith;

A very useful document, well laid out and easily understood.

Pete


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Keith,

Thanks for that, should avoid any unintentional weight problems in future.

David


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Keith, a very useful article. Whilst you have noted it is an absolute offence and highlighted increased braking distances, I also think it is worth stating that you could be invalidating your motorhome insurance and any breakdown cover you might have if you are overloaded and have an accident or breakdown.

peedee


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Excellent reference, Keith 

I have come across mention of minimum front axle weight in the context of adding a rear load. For motorhome traction with front wheel drive, this could be a problem, though probably only when one has a beefy rear axle. This picture on the Watling-Towbars scooter/ bikerack calculator page springs to mind:









However, finding information on minimum front axle load specifications is difficult. Your thoughts would be welcome.

Dave


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for a really clear explanation.


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Motorhome Weighing*

Thanks you so much Sprokit for your effort - very informative and explanatory. Even a numpty like me can understand.

Thanks very much.

A Very Happy New Year to One and All.


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks sprokit. All now working. Dont know what the problems was but deleted first attempt downloaded again and all fine. 
Thanks again


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Excellent reference, Keith
> 
> I have come across mention of minimum front axle weight in the context of adding a rear load. For motorhome traction with front wheel drive, this could be a problem, though probably only when one has a beefy rear axle
> 
> ...


Hi Dave

I've got lots of photographs similar to the one you put in your post - they all come from what used to be the Warsaw Pact countries and the Asian / Indian sub-continent......

However, to deal with your comment on safe minimum front axle weights, of course there is a limit to maintaining a safe minimum weight to prevent loss of traction on a FWD vehicle, just as there is a limit on any vehicle, think about steering and braking.

I wouldn't know where to look for minimum weights, but, it's worth bearing in mind that provided you don't exceed the maximum permitted weight over the rear axle, you don't need to worry about the front axle losing traction, this will have been taken care of during design.

Other than that, I've no idea, but do know that at the design weights maximum braking effort will be provided to each wheel at normal road speeds and steering / traction will be positive.

Perhaps one of our technical guys, I'm sure there must be someone with more than a smidgin of vehicle design experience amongst us, will be able to give a clearer answer.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi Keith, I have only just come across this topic. I have downloaded your guide and it looks very useful thanks.

I have a query which is a little off topic but maybe you or others can help. I have searched the forums but have been unable to find any useful info.

My question is, when traveling abroad in countries such as France it is very common, usually in small towns, to see road signs displaying 3.5T and I wonder if this can be clarified. Does this relate to unladen weight or fully laden weight? Does it apply to all vehicles or only commercial vehicles which the locals don't want passing through their towns or villages?

Are there web pages for reference to the countries Highway Code info?

I have seen some signs which relate to bridges and I think it's pretty clear that these apply to all vehicles. :?


----------



## 100251 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Guide to Motorhome weights*

Just to add to the info from Sprokit, most local councils have weighbridges, often at their dustcart operating centre.

Such a useful article, much appreciated.
Skywriter3


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

scept1c said:


> ..........I have a query which is a little off topic but maybe you or others can help. I have searched the forums but have been unable to find any useful info.
> 
> My question is, when traveling abroad in countries such as France it is very common, usually in small towns, to see road signs displaying 3.5T and I wonder if this can be clarified. Does this relate to unladen weight or fully laden weight? Does it apply to all vehicles or only commercial vehicles which the locals don't want passing through their towns or villages?
> 
> ...


Hi scept1c (strange name - is there a story behind it?)

The 3.5T sign is a maximum or Gross Vehicle Weight sign, and, is the same as that used in the UK to show that vehicles over the signed weight are not permitted within the area bounded by the signs. There are exceptions for vehicles making deliveries etc, but check the wording (never noticed any on French signs).

Don Madge has put a good link in a recent post on signing within Europe and here's another which is useful for all kinds of "Highway Code" type information. http://driving.drive-alive.co.uk/

Generally if you google whatever it is you're interested in and add the country name, it comes up with an answer.

HTH

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

*A Guide to Motorhome weights & terms*

Hi folks

Just a quick note to let you all know that the article relating to the Guide has now been updated and a section on driving licences added.

Please take a bit of time to have a look - it may just open your eyes and dispel a few myths. :roll:

Any comments are welcome.  If you don't understand something, don't be afraid to ask - there's no such thing as a stupid question 8O - others may have wanted to ask but are a little reticent. Ask either on the forum or, in a PM. I may not answer straight away, but I will answer.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------

